# H2O2, Hydrogen Peroxide



## woodydude (Jan 30, 2011)

I have read many things, here, other forums and product literature and have got a very mixed message regarding Hydrogen Peroxide.
Some things I read say dont use it regularly as it will kill good as well as bad bacteria but also plants defence systems, other things I have read claim it is a wonder chemical.
I use it to clean out my hydro system and to clean clay pellets but is it safe to add it to my hydro system?


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jan 30, 2011)

There's a sticky at the top about getting rid of slimy roots. It talks about using it to get rid of slimy roots and using it as a preventative measure against it I just got into hydro so I can't give much first hand knowledge.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jan 30, 2011)

If you use h2o2 and you have beneficials, you can reintroduce the bene's after 48 hours. The h2o2 will be gone at that time. My first few E&F grows H2o2 saved me several times. I now have res temps/res light under control so I haven't needed it in a few years.

You can also use "barley extract" which breaks down into natural H2o2 and a few other goodies in the process(fulvic acid is one I believe.

If I had root problems in hydro I would not hesitate to use it again.


----------



## woodydude (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys.
I don't have any problems as such, I have some I use for cleaning as I had been advised it was safer to use than bleach for cleaning stuff connected with plants.
I had been considering adding a little to my res as a precaution and the stuff I have suggests adding to reservoirs, so did a bit of reading and the contradictions I read put me off, so I thought I would ask what you guys thunkded.
Peace
Woody


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 12, 2011)

BUMP:
  I use it in my grows and I grow in soil.  No I do not mix it into the soil.  I use it for cloning.  When I cut clones off a mother plant I stick the freshly cut clones into a very light nute mix (the same mix I soak my rockwool cubes with), I re-cut the clone underwater, and let it soak for a few minutes before dipping in rooting hormone and placing in rockwool.  I add about 2-4 drops of H2O2 to 1/2 gallon of this mix before I get started.  I have found the H202 will help prevent anything growing on the rockwool cubes such as green/black slime.  I used to add it to my resevoir when I grew DWC as a preventative, but I never really noticed a difference in growth/health with it or without it.


----------



## zem (Feb 23, 2011)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> If you use h2o2 and you have beneficials, you can reintroduce the bene's after 48 hours. The h2o2 will be gone at that time. My first few E&F grows H2o2 saved me several times. I now have res temps/res light under control so I haven't needed it in a few years.
> 
> You can also use "barley extract" which breaks down into natural H2o2 and a few other goodies in the process(fulvic acid is one I believe.
> 
> If I had root problems in hydro I would not hesitate to use it again.


thats cool info. i read a bit about it though it seems like it has to be exposed to light to do this reaction so i would guess it won't work in the typical dwc


----------



## nova564t (Feb 23, 2011)

I grow in hemppy buckets and use it every time I mix a gallon of nute water, I put 5 ml per gallon and my buckets stay algae and slime free.


----------

